# gutes AMD 64 NB



## danielmueller (3. Juni 2004)

Kennt jemand ein gutes amd 64 NB sollte möglichst gut im Preisleistungsverhältniss sein. Und sonst noch
mindestens 512mb Ram haben
Radeon 9700 als Graka haben.


----------



## Tobias K. (4. Juni 2004)

moin


Hab ich was verpasst oder was ist ein "AMD 64 NB"?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## ParadiseCity (4. Juni 2004)

Warum fahren alle so auf AMD ab?
Intel (PENTIUM) ist das einzige was zählt...die sind viel zuverlässiger...aber ich hör lieber wieder auf mit AMD-schimpfen, weil da mach ich mir glaub ich nicht viele Freunde


----------



## Alex Duschek (4. Juni 2004)

Targa Visionary 811 2800+ 

Google mal danach,super Notebook

PS: NB steht schon für Notebook oder?


----------



## Tobias K. (4. Juni 2004)

moin


Ahhhhh. Da hät ich natürlich drauf kommen können.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## danielmueller (4. Juni 2004)

Ja mit NB ist Notebook gemeint mit amd 64 ein Athlon 64. Ich suche was das halt möglichst gut einen Desktop PC ersetzten kann.


----------



## Tobias K. (4. Juni 2004)

moin


Such mal bei http://www.alternate.de nach "notebook 64" da gibt es ein paar.
Die Frage ist wiedermal nur, wieviel du ausgeben kannst oder möchtest.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

